
Hövding – Airbag for Cyclists - jfaucett
http://www.hovding.com/?lang=en
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9325091](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9325091)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8334433](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8334433)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6726121](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6726121)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6723411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6723411)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6702338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6702338)
(26 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6700690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6700690)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6691432](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6691432)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6685798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6685798)
(120 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6442570](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6442570)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6271073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6271073)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4467171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4467171)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4392310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4392310)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4388056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4388056)
(48 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4382338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4382338)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3977212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3977212)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1828134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1828134)
(51 comments)

